#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco 2610 roteando vdsl com modem em bridge. AJUDA!!

## Maurobranquinho

Boa tarde.
Alguém com conhecimento em cisco pode me ajudar.
Estou querendo fazer o roteamento de 50Mb vdsl para aumentar a preformance, já que quando aumenta o tráfego está dando "gargalo". O que pensei é o seguinte:
O modem que tenho hj fica em bridge recebendo o sinal e conectando numa porta do cisco. Colocaria outro cartao RJ45 para a saída para a minha rede interna.
O que vocês acham? É viável?

----------


## flaviorn

seu cartão rj45 de saida do seu cisco é de 100M, se vc adquirir mais um cartão le vai servir como switch gerenciavem tipo assim. caso a saida de seu cisco for de 10 M ai sim vc tera de por uma cartão de 10/100 para dar vazão. vlw

----------


## Maurobranquinho

Ok. mas ele faria a discagem PPPoE para autenticação do VDSL ou seria apenas um switch mesmo?

----------

